# Fogponic Propagation (Pictorial)



## mk22 (May 27, 2008)

*Increasing Your Stock with Cuttings*
_________________________________________________

*Materials Needed:*


Razor of Very Sharp Knife
Rubbing Alcohol
Rooting Gel or Powder
Stock Plant -- Any Softwood should suffice
Dominaero Propagation System
_________________________________________________

*Introduction to Cloning
*
Taking a cutting is a great way to increase your plant stock. When you take a cutting you are "cloning" the mother plant creating an identical specimen, the downside is, if the plant has a disease or any negative traits they are passed as well, so only choose your best stock for cloning. 

I have anywhere between 15-20 mother geraniums that i use for my spring cuttings. As I create more batches of clones I transplant them into the flower beds outside and at the end of the season i choose the best stock to winter over. 

With the advent of fogponics, what took 3-4 weeks can be accomplished in just 1 week. Mist cloning is such an efficient method of propagation, i have yet to find a plant that wouldn't take root. 

_________________________________________________

The mother I am using for this tutorial is a clone from my grand-fathers stock. This plant is identical to its mother which was cloned in 1968. As you can see 40 years of cloning doesnt change any characteristics of the plant. 


*Step 1: Choosing the Stem Site*
Take a look at your plants, find one that nice and juicey and chop it in half :alein (10): 







*Step 2: Take a close look at the leaf nodes*
This is where youll make your cut







*Step 3: Make the cut *
With your sterilized knife make a clean cut below the node







*Step 4: Cut off any blossoms *
Those beauties require far to much energy and all your plants resources will be directed to blooming rather than rooting







*Step 5: Prepare your cutting*
Take a look at it, will the leaves let it fit in the collar??







*Step 6: Chop some of the excess leaves off* 
These die anyways so chop those suckers down







*Step 7: Clean the woody off the node* 
This speciman has some semi-hardwood so we just score it or trim it off







*Step 8: The Stem is Prepped* 
It looks fresh and ready to root






_________________________________________________

*
( You can use either Clone Gel or Powder powder at this point)*
_________________________________________________













_________________________________________________

_________________________________________________


*Step 9: Dip in some water* 
For this stem we are using powder so we need to moisten








*Step 10: Nice and Damp* 
One good drop of water should do it







*Step 11: Time for Indole-3-butyric acid* 
Sometimes i sprinkle this on my breakfast and grow a third leg







*Step 12: Make sure its a liberal* 
You have to be liberal... 







*If you decided to use gel....*








*Step 13:Slide her into the collar* 
Leave a little gap for root growth on the stem







*Step 14: Placing it Deep* 
Make sure you have it sunk far so you expose the bulk of the stem to the fog.







*Step 15: Drop her in the Tank* 
Check daily but in a weeks time she will be ready for transplant







_________________________________________________

*Conclusion* 
As I stated in step 6, the lower large leaves always die






_________________________________________________

*Drum Roll Please: Root Growth* 







Not bad huh!!! The stem cracked and roots will start dropping a few more hours. The plant was cut and cloned on Thursday, May 22, 2008 at 4:24 PM and that picture was taken at Tuesday, May 27, 2008, 6:30 PM

So in 5 days the stem cracked and root hairs are dropping on a difficult geranium strain to clone!!! 

Mist is the way to go, propagation has never been so easy!!!


----------



## potroast (May 29, 2008)

Outstanding mk22! Thanks for this, and welcome to Rollitup!


----------



## Earl (May 30, 2008)

Looks like very fine root growth from the stem.

May we please see a 3 Day update pix of the new roots?

Are you spraying along with the fogging?
.


----------



## Earl (May 30, 2008)

Actually, when I went back and looked at your pix,
the stem has very fine hairs 
like I thought were roots,
but I don't see any real root growth in your pic.

Is it Working? ? ? ? ? 

.


----------



## Pidgeon (May 30, 2008)

Your clones will take root sooner if you use less powder and also cut the end of the clone at a 45 degree angle, plus it would help if you cut the end in half.


----------



## mk22 (Jun 2, 2008)

Earl said:


> Actually, when I went back and looked at your pix,
> the stem has very fine hairs
> like I thought were roots,
> but I don't see any real root growth in your pic.
> ...


Normally it works perfectly, however my solution overheated the otherday and i lost everything.... 

Heres some examples of rootings

This one is 9 days after the cutting and my first clone in fog







Heres 48 hours







and 7 more days later


----------



## zilluz (Jun 2, 2008)

great job my man serious propagation that is compared to my ghetto setup 
did you make the tub mister thing yourself?


----------



## mk22 (Jun 2, 2008)

yessum, its really simple, ill be posting a how-to once i get some more bugs worked out. i mod over at fogponics and im getting some great insight from the fogfather jesse james, he made the dominaero, he's giving me some pointers about using a fan to lift the fog and then the height for the sprayers. check back in a couple days, ill have some new how-to's


----------



## erg0208 (Jun 3, 2008)

What kind of fogger do you use in that system? Does the website you mod for plan to sell that separately or for that matter do you know a good place to get one?


----------



## mk22 (Jun 3, 2008)

I know they have them, i dont know if they are going to part out the system. That all may change in sept. hightimes is giving them a STASH Award in the Sept issue something along the line of "best new grow technology" 


anyways
I have a couple different types, ive been using a 3 head unit with teflon discs. 

Ultrasonic Mist Maker 
has a cheap 1 head unit, its the small but its under $30.00


----------



## Earl (Jun 3, 2008)

You can buy ceramic disc fogger generators on ebay.

.


----------



## erg0208 (Jun 4, 2008)

I also found this site which seems to have quite a few models 

Ultrasonic Mist Generator-The Transducer

Mk22 about how loud does your fogger run? I have just transplanted from a hempy bucket to dwc and would like to continue to run an active hydro setup but have been disappointed by the noise created by my air pump (even more so considering it's not very powerful) Do you need to run a water or air pump in the res to prevent water stagnation? Also, do the roots drowning in too much fog become an issue even with the fan running?


----------



## mk22 (Jun 4, 2008)

its damn near silent, the more fog the better IMO. I have a 10 gallon sterilite storage container with that 3 head unit, its been working much better than the 45 gallon res with a fan and aeroponics. 

how big are your plants and how much space do you need, i can draft you some plans and find you better prices on some things, let me know


----------



## Earl (Jun 4, 2008)

mk22 said:


> its damn near silent, the more fog the better IMO. I have a 10 gallon sterilite storage container with that 3 head unit, its been working much better than the 45 gallon res with a fan and aeroponics.
> 
> how big are your plants and how much space do you need, i can draft you some plans and find you better prices on some things, let me know


Got any Pix?

I recommend putting a powerhead in every rez.
Just lay it on the bottom and plug it in.$25walmart





.


----------



## mk22 (Jun 4, 2008)

Earl has all the luxury items lol

No that is a good point, if you dont have water circulation you'll end up with all your nutrients collecting at the bottom







Fog is pretty heavy so with some large systems you need a fan, to push it to the top. i tried raising the water level in one rig and the increased height of the water spike came in contact with the stems and killed thm

In my research i found that a single head unit you can get at a pet store works great with a small planter like this (those are green laceleaf japanese maple cuttings and geraniums)







I tried using the three head unit in this 45 gallon set up but i couldnt create enough fog and had to rely on the aeroponic sprayers to keep the plants alive. I am buying a 10 head unit later this week to see if i can generate enough fog to sustain life.


----------



## Earl (Jun 4, 2008)

I had a five head unit,
and it would not generate enough fog for my 24" plant.

It eventually caught fire and burned the cord.

I had it on a timer,
but it still made the rez temp 90ºf

I spent a couple of hundred $ 
and gave up after the fire.

Good luck growing weed with fog,
personally, I think it will fail, 
and is not worth the expense even if it did work.

Fog does nothing to speed up the grow, 
or improve the yield of the plant.

Many have tried,
all have failed,
but I'm sure you know something we don't.

And if your not growing weed, 
then you are pushing something 
no one here is interested in.

You might be a cop trying to get people to waste money,
when all they need is a bucket 
and an air pump, 
to grow great weed.

I don't understand why people continue to jump off of the cliff,
when they are warned that no one survives the fall.

*Know one has ever posted a pix of a Marijuana plant grow with fog.
*
.


----------



## erg0208 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys... maybe I should just go with ebb and flow and be done with it. I like the idea of dwc but imo the air pump is always going to be too loud for the type of grows I will be doing. Fog seems pretty cool but from what you guys are saying for an sizable res you need quite a bit of fog and those foggers get very expensive. Mk22 that will be pretty interesting to see how your new 10 head fogger works for a rez that size, I have that exact same res as in your picture. How much are you going to be paying for the new fogger? Btw how much electricity do they use? 



Earl, so the fogger put off a lot of heat?


----------



## mk22 (Jun 4, 2008)

Earl said:


> It eventually caught fire and burned the cord.


Where did you get your unit? was it refurbished, for it to catch fire is weird, with all the moisture being submereged and all it should of just tripped your breaker. Id check your electrical wiring for any open grounds after that happening. That could be a real hazard.




Earl said:


> Good luck growing weed with fog,
> personally, I think it will fail,
> and is not worth the expense even if it did work.


I think what had happen with you was your nutrients, salt-based nutes do not take well to fog, if would of used an amino acid chelated nutrient, the heavier elements are lifted into it where as the salts deice. If you were using salt-based id imagine so your solute value in the rez was higher than that in the xylem vessels and you experienced some reverse osmosis. 





Earl said:


> Fog does nothing to speed up the grow,
> or improve the yield of the plant.


Yes actually it does, youre beating water into .2-.5 microns which is absorbed directly by the root hairs and other root tissue which provide little hinderence to dissolved nutrients, well i take that back, some nutes (mg, k, ca) have cations or positively charged ions that have a weak attractive force. The cations jump around the cell wall, but if they are absorbed at a negatively charged site they end up being displaced by another cation with a higher absorptive affinity, meaning they are released and moved to a another site more suitble and on to transport. Breaking the water down on a micron level allows a more rapid utilization of this biochemical process.



Earl said:


> And if your not growing weed,
> then you are pushing something
> no one here is interested in.


By pushing something else do you mean fielding ERG's questions and providing a basic how-to tutorial on cuttings? 



Earl said:


> You might be a cop trying to get people to waste money,


What cop wanders around boards trying to get people to waste money??? Are they saying to themselves "well we could bust this guy which is our job or we could talk him into bankruptcy so he cant grow anymore???



erg0208 said:


> Mk22 that will be pretty interesting to see how your new 10 head fogger works for a rez that size, I have that exact same res as in your picture. How much are you going to be paying for the new fogger? Btw how much electricity do they use?


To be honest, im not really certain what the wattage would be, it has specs, but i didnt look, id imagine no more than a 100-watt light bulb, let me look into it and ill let you know


----------



## Earl (Jun 5, 2008)

I had the unit just like you have in the picture.

I still have the transformer,
but the power cord was fried and stinky, 
and I threw it away.

I was using AN nutes at 50% of the nute calculator.

I have never seen anyone grow with fog
that has completed their grow,
and *they do not grow as fast as my Space Shuttle*.

I would love to race you.

I'll furnish the seeds.

The fogger uses about the same electricity as my 950gph mag drive pump,
but I only run my pump about 15 minutes out of each hour.
The electricity used by either method is very slight.

I wish the fogger worked for weed 
and was a method to speed up the grow,
but it is not.........

.


----------



## Earl (Jun 5, 2008)

I see you have some sprinkler heads in your pix.
I think you'll have better result with this type.





I have read that those rotating sprinklers get stuck 
and then the spray is not directed where it need to go.

These 360º spray jets work well with light nute loads,
and clear additives.

Aeroponic Microjet 360° Sprayer

emeraldelectronic . com
scroll down past the spinners.
.


----------



## mk22 (Jun 5, 2008)

Earl said:


> I wish the fogger worked for weed
> and was a method to speed up the grow,
> but it is not.........
> 
> .


Agree to disagree  

Fog alone is great for propagation, the dominaero as well as my larger rigs have a hybrid fog/aero installation so youre utilizing both worlds.




Earl said:


> I see you have some sprinkler heads in your pix.
> I think you'll have better result with this type.


The spinners i have get the job done for now, im always open to new ideas so ill try them out on the next set up. 



I am doing some volunteer this week for this greenhouse that is just starting up, he showed me his propagation table, its pretty interesting.

Basically he has misters like the ones you pictured that hang down from the ceiling and are set on a timer then he has a hot water tank piped into a pvc line with a boat load of radient heat tubes that run through sand and clay so the heat is stored in the media and (radiates) to the above sand bed. He says it works pretty well, we'll see in the coming weeks how quickly they root.


----------



## SweetGanja420 (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been considering the fogponics setup myself. I came across this vid that made me think it may work efficiently.

[video=youtube;brvJ2fGXusU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brvJ2fGXusU[/video]


----------

